# God I hate being a "Junior"



## NHMaster3015 (Mar 22, 2009)

How many posts before "Junior" wears off:thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Mar 22, 2009)

Makes me feel young again.:yes:


----------



## restlingtech (Mar 29, 2009)

guess we're gonna find out...lol


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

More then 10.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

My ex-wife wanted to name our son after me, but with a name like Robin Jr. people would have thought he was named after his mother:whistling2:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> My ex-wife wanted to name our son after me, but with a name like Robin Jr. people would have thought he was named after his mother:whistling2:


 
But then, we could have a Roboteq jr. :001_unsure:


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

NHMaster3015 said:


> How many posts before "Junior" wears off:thumbsup:


 One.:laughing:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> But then, we could have a Roboteq jr. :001_unsure:


You really think there is anyone out there stupid enough to go by "that" name?:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> You really think there is anyone out there stupid enough to go by "that" name?:icon_cheesygrin:


LOL... Could be a family tradition.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

We can customize the names to whatever we want btw. If you have a more insulting name I can add it


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Nathan said:


> We can customize the names to whatever we want btw. If you have a more insulting name I can add it


How about "just hatching" for those with under 10 posts?


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

BTW, you can change your user title to whatever you want here: http://www.hvacsite.com/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## uaplumber (Mar 22, 2009)

Gotta get those post counts up!


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

OK, not being a junior is really quite easy once you know how.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> You really think there is anyone out there stupid enough to go by "that" name?:icon_cheesygrin:


Talk about going by unusual names try beating MY name!

i got people calling me "Lover" for cryin" out loud.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Talk about going by unusual names try beating MY name!
> 
> i got people calling me "Lover" for cryin" out loud.


LOL You should have used a capitol C

hvaClover


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

beenthere said:


> LOL You should have used a capitol C
> 
> hvaClover



I wasn't very well health wise when I signed up that name. DutchCool gave me the name Clover. I liked it and kept it.

But it's does reflect my sentiments of this industry. May be corny but now that I have had it so long I am keeping it.


----------



## NHMaster3015 (Mar 22, 2009)

I prefer , Sir, Your Highness, Lord. Master, Oh Learned one :thumbsup:


----------



## uaplumber (Mar 22, 2009)

And yet you're still a "junior"!:laughing:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Talk about going by unusual names try beating MY name!
> 
> i got people calling me "Lover" for cryin" out loud.


Now see, I completely misunderstood your username. I thought you were hva....clover:laughing:

You know, like, have a clover.....


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Now see, I completely misunderstood your username. I thought you were hva....clover:laughing:
> 
> You know, like, have a clover.....


 
That s quite the imagination for being on HVACsite.com and not getting the HvacLover Aint acronyms a bitch? :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

that's ok . I like it.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't like acronyms. They are too difficult to spell


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

WTF you talking about? Oh wait.. that's just initials..WTF is an acrocorn?:blink:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

FYI I'm CMA with this  thread:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> FYI I'm CMA with this  thread:laughing:


:blink:?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> :blink:?


See? I told you, didn't I?


----------

